# Press Release - Free IVF Cycle In Barbados



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

Please see the home page

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/


----------



## Leni (May 14, 2003)

Wow....I had to double check that and read it again! I was beginning to think you were April Fooling us early Tony 

Leni


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I wouldnt joke about that kind of thing 

But you have got me thinking about April 1st now


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)




----------



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

Do you know who the TV company are Tony?


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I dont know.... sorry 

If you email and ask then please let us know 

Tony,
x


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

I wanna go there, Its sounds/looks Fab! 

Can we make the next meet up in barbados Mr Tony man ??  

Nicky x x x


----------



## Fee (May 8, 2003)

Sounds too good to be true!


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

hi tony and everyone i emailed about this and have apparantly been put forward on the list god knows how many ppl are on this list though we all get told in april if we are succesful or not so we will soon see what happens


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Can't wait to see you on the telly!  Hope they get your best side!

Jess x


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Thanks jess but like i say dont know if we will be the lucky couple yet there must be loads off ppl wanting to try it 

Kerry xx


----------



## BOBBLE (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi...I have just received an email to say we have been short listed for the free IVF in Barbados..20 Couples have been short listed..Just want to know if anyone else has had a mail....??
Is this real? any catches do you think..feel about scared..wondering if it is like a sales thing and everyone has been told the same thing..hope not but just curious..

Bobble xxxx


----------



## Mummytoone (Mar 23, 2002)

Bobble

Sounds good!

Perhaps speak to Tony, he may know  a bit more 

Love Lou xxxx


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya Bobble, 
I have just spoken to Night Nurse a little while ago (shes on hols at the mo or she would of probably replied herself) She was telling me she has recieved an email saying she has been short listed too.

I wonder how many people from FF applied for it? LOL it would be interesting to know 

Nicky x x x


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

I was sent an email last week shortlisting me as well.
Bit strange that out of the 20 couples, at least 3 of them are on here!


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi everyone!

I was also shortlisted!! 

Think Tony was right, perhaps it is just an advertising ploy! Well thought up by someone!

Emmak


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Yep me too all abit odd if you ask me maybe Lou is right Tony may know more info !!
take care Lou xx


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

I was sent an email last week saying I was in the last 20 too!
At the time I thought it was sod's law as we had just decided to stop trying   
well it looks like most of the 20 have come from ff maybe we could all go and have a Barbados ff reunion  
Dydie xx


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Dydie - your photo of that cat and the fly was in the Sun yesterday - it immediatly made me think of you!

Marie xx


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

I would suggest caution with this clinic (and I have my reasons for saying that)

Tony,
x


----------



## Dydie (Feb 11, 2005)

Marielou Ahhhh I am famous or at least the cute pic I use is famous, thanks for thinking of me  
Tony, personally I have no intention of having IVF with this clinic, it all sounded too good to be true in the first place and now that so many ff members are getting replies about being in the last 20 it all sounds rather dodgy  

I did think about replying even though we have decided to quit tx just to see if I could get a free holiday   but that would take away someone elses chances of a free go at IVF, I hope for someone out there that this is all above board.

Dydie xx


----------



## mancgal_644 (Oct 18, 2004)

Dont know if this will help but i got a email saying i had not been chosen

Kerry x


----------



## luski (Jan 4, 2004)

i got a phone call checking my email address. They toldme i was in the final 20


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just received another email saying they are waiting for replies from all 20 couples, (there is a time limit on this!) then they will select five couples to interview.

We will hear more at the end of May!!

Have over 20 of us received replies yet?


Emmak


----------



## Nicky1 ☺ ☺ (Jul 9, 2004)

Hiya.

Mookie started a poll the other day about this to see how many people off FF have been selected into the final 20.

See the link and if you haven't voted yet then please do, i know I'm interested in seeing the results too and I didn't even apply for it!! LOL

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=27869.new#new

Nicky x x x


----------



## Anthony Reid (Jan 1, 2002)

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,28118.new.html#new


----------



## Mookie (Aug 21, 2004)

Just out of interest, it popped into my head the other day, did anyone continue with this? 

Mookie


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

hi Mookie,

I have continued with this and am now apparently in the final stages. The consultant a Dr Skinner is phoning tomorrow evening for a chat.

They have all my medical notes and i have chatted to anna the nurse quite a few times. Really nice lady!

Has anyone else heard anything??

Please let us know!!

Emmak


----------



## Marielou (Oct 18, 2003)

Good luck Emma - we decided not to go ahead with it, just didnt feel right.  

Wishing you all the best, though!   

Marie xx


----------



## Lou F ❁ (Feb 28, 2003)

Want to wish you good luck too Emma we didnt go ahead either !!
Keep us posted though
lol
Louise x


----------



## EmmaK (Aug 6, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Just thought i'd keep you up to date!

Barbados clinic phoned on Friday evening, we are going to Barbados for the tv programme. 

Apparently it was between four couples, we all had an interview with the consultant then they chose one couple. Us!!! OMG!!!

I find out more this week, the nurse is phoning tomorrow with dates then the pr company are phoning later in the week!!!


Emmak


----------



## ZoeP (Feb 10, 2004)

congratulations Emma, that is excellent news, how exciting.  I'm really pleased for you.  Keep us uptodate with everything and I hope everything works out for you.

take care 
Love Zoe x


----------

